# Need good and cheap shop to buy laptop in Chennai



## anand1712 (May 30, 2007)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to buy a Laptop,Can any of you guys suggest a good configuration and also 


Please guide me about a good shop in chennai where I can buy this laptop.


----------



## damnthenet (May 31, 2007)

Go for Modern Computers...they have many branches around the city


----------

